# Finally, some good pictures of my babies



## GrinningLotus (Apr 29, 2009)

*So, ZanZan came over and was all "I have a camera! Let's take some good picture of your fish, cuz your webcam sucks."*​ 
*And I was all "Kay... Lol."*​ 
*So I guess that I finally have some good quality shots, thanks to Zan. <3*​ 
*Zuku:*​ 














 
*And Luku:*​ 














 
*She took alot of pictures, but these are a few of my favorites. *​ 
*Oh and this last tidbit. I had to add some text to it, cuz Zuku was totally giving me puppydog eyes...*​


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute pics!!


----------



## ZanZan (May 18, 2009)

Fwee, they are just TOO cute. I took something like 98 pictures XD


----------



## GrinningLotus (Apr 29, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Cute pics!!


*Thanks! :-D*


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

yeah they are really nice pics


----------



## GrinningLotus (Apr 29, 2009)

ZanZan said:


> Fwee, they are just TOO cute. I took something like 98 pictures XD


*Yeah... I think you got a bit carried away. XD Thanks again, I really appreciated it.*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're both pretty but I really like the pink one.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

They are really pretty! I love the "LOL Fish" pic!


----------



## fireburnin2013 (May 25, 2009)

adorable  too cute ! 98 pictures though? haha. those are really good!


----------



## mumzy (May 23, 2009)

wow there beautiful! you must take good care of them!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

LOL! i love the caption on the picture, soooo cute. beautiful fishies!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

They are beautiful!!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Very beautiful fish! The colors are cool.


----------

